# No pre-surgery testing



## Surgeryadvice (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi! I have my surgery scheduled for next month. The surgeon my endo referred me to had me get a CT to see where the nodule is and how to go about the surgery. I went back to see him and he then wanted me to get a FNA biopsy on the nodule. (I had already had 4 over the past 8 years and all were benign).

I didn't get a good vibe from the surgeon and decided to try someone else. I found a doctor who has a good reputation and is personable, I brought him a copy of the CT report and told him I hadn't done the biopsy yet. He said there was no need since I'm getting it out anyway (which makes sense to me). 
But he didn't offer an ultrasound or even come over to me to feel the nodule etc. he was totally fine going ahead with the surgery based on what I told him. 
Does this sound strange or is it such a routine surgery that it's NBD?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting. I agree with the "no need for a new biopsy" reasoning. But it is slightly concerning to me that he didn't even palpate the nodule. Then again, if he can see it in the CT scan, that may be all he needs to see (if it is indeed visible in the scan, that's more accurate than what he can feel from the outside).

How many thyroidectomy surgeries does this surgeon do? Hopefully several a week?


----------



## Surgeryadvice (Sep 8, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Interesting. I agree with the "no need for a new biopsy" reasoning. But it is slightly concerning to me that he didn't even palpate the nodule. Then again, if he can see it in the CT scan, that may be all he needs to see (if it is indeed visible in the scan, that's more accurate than what he can feel from the outside).
> 
> How many thyroidectomy surgeries does this surgeon do? Hopefully several a week?


Thank you for your reply! I asked the nurse and she said at least one a week. He didn't actually see the CT images, only the report.


----------

